# 2012 vw beetle modification thread



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

*OTAMYWY's K04'd Beetle with Traction Control Mod Update*

Updated mods:
K04 TURBO UPGRADE W/ APR K04 softwarew
Full 3" Turbo back exhaust.
Unitronics Stage 2 DSG software
Traction control on/off switch
Kenwood DDX419 headunti, 12"JL W3 Sub & RF 1k AMP

Mods so far:
ST Coilovers
19x8.5 VMR V701 powder coated red
APR Carbonia CAI
Custom Graphics on both sides, wrapped rear spoiler and mirrors.
NEUSPEED Front and Rear sway bars.
FORGE Blow Off Valve
Forge Oil Catch Can

New Pics.
engine bay (oil catch can and BV)
















Bad shot of the K04








Stereo









Traction Control Button









Traction Control working









The day I picked it up









With the ST coils and the APR intake

























With the wheels done









With the Graphics done


----------



## ddemouchet (Sep 28, 2011)

Put exhaust on it and post a video of the beetle porsche, betcha get plenty of looks and stares flooding with questions about it.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

ddemouchet said:


> Put exhaust on it and post a video of the beetle porsche, betcha get plenty of looks and stares flooding with questions about it.


If I could find an axhaust system ready for it, I would buy it. 

Here is a pic from the Porsche dealer this morning.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Good god, that is a work of art..


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

Have to admit I was not sure about the red wheels.... until I saw this !!!

Nice work.


----------



## ddemouchet (Sep 28, 2011)

OTAMYWY: just make a custom exhaust, you are the first to modify a 2012 beetle thats actually legal and the will be the first to make it sound so Awesome!:screwy:


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

The car looked more Alot nicer without the decals keep the mirrors though


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Take it to an exhaust shop and have onew made for you. It'll ten to one sound better than what kit you will be able to buy and it''ll cost half as much:thumbup:


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

APR Stage I complete
APR Stage II (waiting on APR)


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Amazing looking car!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, your car looks amazing! :thumbup:

You need to have a photo shoot with the Black/Orange Porsche inspired beetle.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup:Nice!


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll be in the market for a new car in about 3 or 4 years so If VW doesn't grow the balls to make a Jetta Coupe by then I'll def snatch one of these up.


----------



## gorkemkelly (Dec 2, 2011)

love the colors :beer:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Good lord, I like this car! The side view when lowered and on big wheels is amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

GVZBORA said:


> Take it to an exhaust shop and have onew made for you. It'll ten to one sound better than what kit you will be able to buy and it''ll cost half as much:thumbup:


This is Alvin from Borla in CA. We will offer a catback for 2012 Beetle Turbo. We are awaiting delivery of a local vehicle to our R&D facility in Oxnard,CA. We hope to have this cat-back available to purchase late January 2012...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Which APR carbonio intake did you get? I don't see anything available for the Beetle on their site...will the GTI one fit?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

vdub10golf said:


> Which APR carbonio intake did you get? I don't see anything available for the Beetle on their site...will the GTI one fit?


Yes, the GTI intake will fit. So will the MK6 GTI suspension. I did how ever have to shorten my sway bar links 2".


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

*offset*

are you running ET35 offset???


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Yes they are. 35et


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Updates are listed at the top in my first post. Updates are dyno numbers based on the stage I, and a few more adds to the car. Also, the car is in the shop getting more adds which will be HP based, more to come regarding that.


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Blow Off Valve*

I recently just had the APR stage 1 and the carbonio CAI installed on my 2012 turbo beetle. i was trying to find a good blow off valve...which product number did you purchase, and what does it sound like? Would you recommend it?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I have the Forge bov. Don't know the actual part number but check their website. I also have their oil catch can.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

see updates above


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Are your coilovers all the way down?


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

*tint*

what percent tint did you do?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

TJClover said:


> Are your coilovers all the way down?


They are about a 1/4 inch from being down all the way.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

adhagan08 said:


> what percent tint did you do?


I have 50% on the windshield and 20% on the sides a rear glass. It's pretty much blacked out.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Beetle body kit*

Can't link to photos:

http://www.carid.com/2012-volkswage...tm_medium=comparator&utm_campaign=Become_feed


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

After 364 days of ownership, I decided to trade this car in and move on. I ended up getting a '13 GLI Autobahn.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

OTAMYWY said:


> After 364 days of ownership, I decided to trade this car in and move on. I ended up getting a '13 GLI Autobahn.



at least u can swtich over all the parts to the GLI


but WHY a GLI ??


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

OTAMYWY said:


> After 364 days of ownership, I decided to trade this car in and move on. I ended up getting a '13 GLI Autobahn.


Remember your reporting that there was a K04 fit problem in the Beetle due to the fire wall
extending out too far and that this caused you to get rid of the car and install the K04 unit
in your GTI. Arin @ APR was not aware of any fit problem with the K04 in the Beetle and was
hoping you could supply more information to him concerning the problem


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

There is a fitment issue due to the fire when you buy the factory K04. We managed to get around this issue and the K04 is in the car. APR supplied the tune for the car. If Erin is not aware of any issues, then why don't they have a K04 upgrade yet for the car? I actually have the car back in my possession. If you would more info on this please pm me.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

OTAMYWY said:


> There is a fitment issue due to the fire when you buy the factory K04. We managed to get around this issue and the K04 is in the car. APR supplied the tune for the car. If Erin is not aware of any issues, then why don't they have a K04 upgrade yet for the car? I actually have the car back in my possession. If you would more info on this please pm me.


APR hadn't before, but is now listing the K04 for the Turbo Beetle on their site. But I sure would 
like to see it in a car like yours with no involved modifications needed to house it. Perhaps you 
could email Arin at - [email protected] - In this way he and you can discuss the fitment and then he
can let us know.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I really like those wheels but how much do they weigh? I visited the VMR website but nothing about the weights that I could find. I'm looking for lighter wheels for better roll-off and braking. Currently, I'm leaning towards the 18X8 Enkei PF01 @ 18.2 lbs. Expensive little bastards but what are ya gonna do. :facepalm:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> APR hadn't before, but is now listing the K04 for the Turbo Beetle on their site. But I sure would
> like to see it in a car like yours with no involved modifications needed to house it. Perhaps you
> could email Arin at - [email protected] - In this way he and you can discuss the fitment and then he
> can let us know.


Arin - As you can see above, I did ask site member OTAMAYWY to contact you via email.














ywy


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Now with Launch Control  
....finally :beer:


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Beitz DUB said:


> Now with Launch Control
> ....finally :beer:


 Hey how did you get the Launch Control working? On the old DSG you had to turn off TC, since you cant do that without a mod I'm wondering if the option for launch control is in the gearbox?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

You have to add a switch that will turn off TC to have LC


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I do have the traction control switch and it was needed for activating launch control.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Here is a current pic of the car as she sits now. I will be updating this in the next few days once I get the car done and ready for SOWO.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks awesome^^^


----------

